# Getting on with Life



## Lily-Rose (Jul 28, 2009)

Okay, this is a topic on how I managed to get past a IBS slump and actually did something I thought I couldn't! To start I had (in the past two years) got to where I begged out of going anywhere. Being home schooled I would go weeks without ever leaving the house.My mom tried to get me to go out more but I didn't.When I DID leave the house I got so scared/worried my stomach would hurt. Anyway! A few weeks ago my friend talked me into going to her church's youth Bible study.It was at 5:30PM right when I eat dinner. To add pressure the day I was to try it she came over. The plan was for her parents to pick her up at the church.Through the afternoon I did good. I didn't allow myself to worry.I ate a snack right before leaving with my friend.On the way there (20 minute drive!) my IBS symptoms started.I felt nauseous and was in pain.We arrived.My mom looked at me (some how she knows when I'm in pain. She says I have a concentrated look on my face and I stop talking) and asked if I was going to be able to make it.I looked at her and wanted to yell 'take me home right now!'.Instead I said I wasn't sure.My friend's parents came and were ready to go inside.My mom told me that if I didn't try this at least twice I would miss out on a lot of things.I went in.My friend showed me where the bathroom was just in case and we went to the class. We had to go down a hall turn then down stairs.My heart was sinking with every step.We were forever away from that bathroom!As we entered the teacher wasn't there and two kids were.We introduced ourselves. I, trying to be pleasant despite the pain.A few minutes later more kids and the teacher came in.The door was on the far side of the room.If I dashed for the bathroom EVERYONE would know.The class started.In the first ten minutes or so I almost ran out twice.After those first minutes my pain got a little lower. By the end of the class I was perfectly fine.After it all I got in the van with my mom.I felt soo excited! The next trial came three days before the next Bible study.On Friday I started to freak. I asked myself if I was crazy? How would I survive?I continued to freak all the way to Sunday and to the big church.No pain but it felt like I could be in seconds.I did fine.I have now gone to the Bible study for weeks.I've also gone to stores with my family again and am going to spend the night and help my grandmother cook the day before Thanksgiving.Just thought I would share my triumph!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Oh Lily.. I am SO happy for you!!!! You have done beautifully!!! And you should be EVER so proud of yourself! You didn't allow negative thinking or fear of what _might_ happen stop you. You did something anyway.. even though you were scared.And now you have 2 positive experiences to build on! It took me a long time to learn positive thinking only leads to more positives and negaitve thinking only leads to more negatives. You have seen that now for yourself!It took me til I was over 30 yrs old to learn that the definition of courage is: doing something anyway when I am scared. So doing it scared is how to go. And here you are... 15 and have learned that lesson already! Congratulations Hon!!!All the best in your future endeavors and Thanks SO much for sharing your success with us!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

This makes me so very happy. Good for you. Things may slow you down but nothing need stop you.Mark


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

It is so pleasing to read something positive.Very well done to you Lily-Rose.You keep it up and enjoy every minute of your outings.Take care.


----------

